

Millennials Have Become the Ben Franklin Generation - aaron-lebo
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/adam-hanft/the-stunning-evolution-of_b_6108412.html

======
paulhauggis
"I love that a generation who's identified with the eroticism of immediacy is
choosing slow and steady as an investment theme."

I'm not sure how they are the "Ben Franklin" generation. This only shows us
that they don't know much about investing and will trust a startup to do it
for them.

Compared with other studies that show that Millennials have the lowest skills
out of previous generations, I'm not all that surprised.

